# Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners...



## A1WolfsburgGLI (Jul 26, 2000)

Greg from DriversFound.com and myself are looking for anyone that owns one of the AutoTech Superchager kits. Installed or not.








They came out about 1986 or so, and so far the two of us are the only ones we know of. Greg would like to continue to build on his web page dedicated to the Supercharger. http://www.driversfound.com/sc...tech/ 
We'd also like to orgainize a meeting at one of the shows this comming summer. 
Gregg is in OH, and I'm in WI. I think CVO's Treffen '04 would make a good show to try and accomplish this.
So come on out of the wood work. There's got to be more than just 2 of us out here!


_Modified by EurospecA2 at 7:51 AM 12-16-2003_


----------



## WhtRabbitJoe77 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (EurospecA2)*

This is just what I want to find for my White Rabbit, i will have to keep my eye out for one of these. But I think I would go one step beyond and add a electromagnetically engaged clutch to the super charger for the Mad Max affect. 
Joe









New ideas


----------



## Impact_Wrench (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (WhtRabbitJoe77)*

I'm all about the Mad Max supercharger! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've been working on an electromagnetic clutch for a scratch built SC but so far its in the "sketchs on a napkin" stage of development. I'm trying to figure out some kind of compressor bypass tube so there is direct flow from the CAI to the manifold until you activate the charger, then the bypass tube gets blocked and the air is rerouted through the charger. gonna win me an engineering award if I ever get it running.


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (Impact_Wrench)*

There has to be someone else cause I know there was just one of these for sale recently in the classifieds. Maybe I should have picked it up and that would have been 3 in the area.


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (Cabby-Blitz)*

how about peeps who used to have one.....i used to have one....running on my roc..


----------



## dredward (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_There has to be someone else cause I know there was just one of these for sale recently in the classifieds. Maybe I should have picked it up and that would have been 3 in the area.
















Iregret selling but i have to get my bunny on the road. I am going with either carbs(dual) ir dual throttle body injection. I have a set of gsx-r throttle bodys to do what candndub did. Search diy itb


----------



## A1WolfsburgGLI (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (arvcube)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arvcube* »_how about peeps who used to have one.....i used to have one....running on my roc..

Hell Ya, that's cool. Do you have any pictures? What happened to the Car / Charger. You must have gotten rid of it, did you sell it?


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (EurospecA2)*

i have to look through some old discs for some pics..i have alot of them....it was cool when i had it...that same year i went to the ND charity show and alot of peeps tripped out cuz it was so ol skool...hated to give it up but wanted more boost adjustability and it didnt give it to me...at the time, if i could have afforded it, i would have kept it and sat on it for awhile, but i had such good results from my turbo caddy project that i ditched the magnacharger and went turbo....i miss it tho....NOSTALGIA!


_Modified by arvcube at 8:16 AM 12-17-2003_


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (arvcube)*

Arvins Motor
































16V Installation


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (EurospecA2)*

i had one, forgot who i sold it to hehe


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (killa)*

I've never seen one of these in person to this date. The more I see pics of this it would be a great thing on my scirocco to make it a bit more fun. Too bad they seem to be few and far between. There was one for sale locally here sometieme back. I had no use for it then so I never bothered checing it out....


----------



## kikif158 (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (EurospecA2)*

WILL THIS WORK WITH MY 90 CABBY?


----------



## A1WolfsburgGLI (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (kikif158)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kikif158* »_WILL THIS WORK WITH MY 90 CABBY? 

Should, good luck finding one though...so far the only two we've found are mine, and Greg's from DriversFound.com
Unless you know of one?!?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (EurospecA2)*

Not to stray off topic but who here has a GMP 8v SC kit? I havent seen them yet.


----------



## A1WolfsburgGLI (Jul 26, 2000)

Whoooooo Hoooooo my supercharger showed up today.
Now to get to the Cleaning...Then a new clutch, a 5th gear replacement on the 4K tranny, and then the charger install to be ready by spring.


_Modified by EurospecA2 at 5:03 PM 12-18-2003_


----------



## WhtRabbitJoe77 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (Impact_Wrench)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impact_Wrench* »_I'm all about the Mad Max supercharger! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've been working on an electromagnetic clutch for a scratch built SC but so far its in the "sketchs on a napkin" stage of development. I'm trying to figure out some kind of compressor bypass tube so there is direct flow from the CAI to the manifold until you activate the charger, then the bypass tube gets blocked and the air is rerouted through the charger. gonna win me an engineering award if I ever get it running.









I Also have somthing along those lines, drew it up for a friend for the mad max car he wanted to build on a 1970 1/2 ford falcon. I know there are a few place that offer ele. superchargers for short burst of speed (like NOS). Plus MB has a electromagnetic clutch set up on some of there cars.
Joe








Any one thought of modding a Ford or GM supercharger to work on a Rabbit ???


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (WhtRabbitJoe77)*

Hey folks - one of you guys is going to *have* to dyno this old school SC setup... I for one would love to see the figures... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a very cool old school setup...


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (Peter Tong)*

ohhhhhhhhhh.....aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..... i love that stuff.


----------



## A1WolfsburgGLI (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Hey folks - one of you guys is going to *have* to dyno this old school SC setup... I for one would love to see the figures... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a very cool old school setup...

I should be able to ablige you sometime this spring. We usualy all meet up for spring dyno's to see how our winter projects HP #'s have increased. I've never realy had a reason to dyno before, but now it's a different story.








I expect to see about 145 to 160 hp. Not impressive #'s when you look at what some of the turbo guys like Billy T. are doing, but HP #'s are not the goal of my project.


----------



## A1WolfsburgGLI (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (Kierowca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kierowca* »_I've never seen one of these in person to this date.

I saw my first one yesterday when it arived in from UPS!!!!
Hooray, hooray...merry xmas to me!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## A1WolfsburgGLI (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (EurospecA2)*

bump


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (16volt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16volt* »_
16V Installation

















That one-off manifold is sitting on shelf with the rest of the kit at a local shop...don't think he wants to part with it though


----------



## Schnell-Corrado (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (gtiordie)*

looks awesome corey, can't wait to see it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audioteknik (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (gtiordie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiordie* »_
That one-off manifold is sitting on shelf with the rest of the kit at a local shop...don't think he wants to part with it though









There sure is!! Too bad "little brother" never did mount that in his Caddy. Now that Gayrod bought his fancy pants Miller Dynasty 200 TIG I'm thinkin we might have to take a minute to have some Ally flanges machined and weld up a slightly less crusty looking manifold, not to mention about 10#'s lighter!! I'm tired of seeing it just sit there and collect dust.







It really needs to go into something this year. I guess we'll have to just wait and see... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A1WolfsburgGLI (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (audioteknik)*

If your not going to use it, I would love to buy that set up for my '89 16v.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (EurospecA2)*

I think you A1 charger types are going to be loving some of the stuff that I'll be coming up for you soon....


----------



## sciroccosven (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (Peter Tong)*

very cool stuff. would love to see one of these at a show this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A1WolfsburgGLI (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (sciroccosven)*

I WILL be at CVO's Treffen in Chicago this year.


----------



## Rothman (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (EurospecA2)*

I have an Autotech Supercharger kit. I'm mounting it on my '78 Scirocco 16V now.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (Peter Tong)*

the 16v with the autotech chager is amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very cool idea


----------



## GX-man (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (8716vrocco)*

hi guys
i want ask about autotech supercharger prices.... anyone know how much i need to pay and is it posible to find it?????










_Modified by GX-man at 12:57 PM 9-30-2005_


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (GX-man)*

Interesting setup, I likes....


----------



## mc80caddy (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

I know this post died but autotech supercharger needs to live. I'm keeping it alive.


----------



## mc80caddy (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (mc80caddy)*

ttt


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (mc80caddy)*

i have a brand new manifold only...i'd sell it for the right offer


----------



## mc80caddy (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Calling all A1 Autotech Supercharger owners... (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Is that the one that autotech was selling. How much $$ Possible trades


----------

